# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Andrew Alter

## Airicist

R&D Lead Engineer at Interbotix-Trossen Robotics

Personal Website - ibuildrobots.blogspot.com

youtube.com/AlterRobotics

linkedin.com/in/andrew-alter-b081b41a

Projects:

Giger, humanoid robot

Mech Warfare

----------


## Airicist

RoboGames: Andrew Alter Explains Mech Warfare & Challenges the Japanese 

 Uploaded on Jul 9, 2010




> Andrew Alter, the primary leader behind Mech Warfare explains Mech Warfare, and issues a challenge to the the Japanese to come over and play.

----------


## Airicist

HydraHex GoPro FPV Test

Published on Jul 2, 2015

----------

